# Beauty Pageant - advice please



## GerryDavid (Nov 23, 2010)

I know of a person that is organizing a beauty pageant and they need a photographer, and I was hoping to get some advice here.

What is the normal setup for this?  How do I make my income off of this

Do they pay me and I hand them the images at the end?
Do I only get paid from sales to the beauty pageant girls?
  If thats how I get paid, am I expected to give them a cut of the sales?

Ive done ballet and gymnastic events, this will be my first beauty pageant if I get it.

Got any other advice?  I plan to stipulate in my contract that Ill be the only hired photographer there, and the only one that can sell pictures to the girls, if thats how im suppose to get paid for my time.

I'll appreciate any suggestions and tips.


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 24, 2010)

bump, I am looking forward to receiving some advice.


----------

